# do you know what it is?



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know what this is. It is in my over flow. The over flow is an in the tank drain. This picture is taken from under neath.

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

looks like an aptasia to me. they are not bad is its just a few, but they can reproduce quickly and be a nuisance. peppermint shrimp are good for getting rid of them.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Glass anemone. For sure. I'd check into it. I mean not to argue or anything. Low light. Spread quickly. Considered a nuisance. Powerful sting. Wil sting and kill corals. In no time it will cover the tank in offspring. Careful in it's removal as it's easy to cause it to reproduce while removing. Leaving a trace amount of it will cause it to grow back with a vengeance.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If peppermint shrimp isn't an option, there is an easy way to get rid of it without it spreading, if you are sure you get all of them at once. 
Mix Kalkwasser with some tap water to form a thick milky liquid. Using a syringe and needle, inject this solution into the mouth of the anemone. The only trick is to get it into the internal organs before the anemone shrinks itself too closed to access it. If you're on target, it will shrivel up and die within 24 hrs.
This one appears to be on the bare glass bottom, so shouldn't be too hard to get. Watch the rest of your tank closely, and if you see more, then I would consider the peppermint shrimp to be sure you get them all.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow dead thread throwback Wednesdays.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I just answer what I see when I can get here...


----------

